# Centerpede



## Geklor (Sep 20, 2007)

This is my centerpede, it is 18cm long and feeds on garden skinks.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 20, 2007)

do centipedes require a moist environment in an enclosure?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah they require moist substrate and lots of hiding spots.
Geklor: that is really cool! Mine is 17cm long and only arrived today. Where did you get yours from? I will post pics of mine when I get home from uni.


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

myne is about 20cm or something like that? not too sure.. i feed it mealworms, i put cockroaches in there if i find them lol mum likes that idea, and its in a very moist environment with a couple of rocks for it to bury under. heres a picc if you like  not very clear shots im sorry...


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 20, 2007)

Great looking critter


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

Wicked. Where did you guys get them from?


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

hehe not telling :shock:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

Curses... did you catch them?


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

ummmmm noooooooooooo.....  but im not sayin someone else caught it for me either... ok the jig is up.. at the garden section at work a guy found it and if he didnt give it to me, they would have killed it. he was waiting for like 2 days for me to come into work to give it to me  soo funny. and im thankful for it to. im known at work to be the 'snake girl' lol and other so called creepy crawlies!


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

heres what they kept it in for those days --------->


----------



## Geklor (Sep 20, 2007)

I found mine under a rock , they are crazy little critters, it killed and ate a skink that was double its size


----------



## Viridae (Sep 20, 2007)

Geklor said:


> I found mine under a rock , they are crazy little critters, it killed and ate a skink that was double its size


Jesus.


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

why feed it garden skinks? There is no need to, roaches, mealies, crickets all do fine.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine isn't even looking at the cricket I've given him.. Is there a minimum/maximum size of food item?


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

i have had best success on mealworms but others use earth worms, ik have had some do well on woodies, also big ones love DEAD pinkies


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

They'll eat dead? Are crickets too quick for them?


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

i chuck heaps of mealies in wit myne.. i dnt know if he's eating them but he hasnt died yet so somethng is happning lol


----------



## Brettix (Sep 20, 2007)

I find them all the time when out herping,
is it true they can give a deadly bit to humans?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 20, 2007)

The Aussie pedes aren't deadly. Hurts but.


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

for insects feed live but for mammals or herps if you must make sure they are dead otherwise suffer a painfull death. I think the mealies and worms have best sucess because they are burrowers like pedes.


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 22, 2007)

Im with hornet on this one, please people there really is no need to feed live mammals or herps in captivity. Apart from being totally unnecessary & cruel the food item will have a very painful death.
Over here in the UK its a min £2000 fine per offence.
Most centipedes & arachnids will eat carrion if they wander over it so dead pinkies will do just fine.


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They'll eat dead? Are crickets too quick for them?


crickets are fine that's all I feed mine on and the pede is quicker then any cricket you will find


----------



## maklouf (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking centipedes,
how much do they cost?


----------



## Jen (Nov 8, 2007)

i know this is an old thread but i'm thinking of getting one for my partner for christmas, so bump!


----------

